# Bu sizin için - [Grammar]



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:
_This is for you > Bu sizin için._

Teşekkürler!


----------



## Black4blue

Yes, perfect.

Please notice: 
*Sen*: You (singular)
*Siz*: You (plural or formal)


----------



## Pitt

Thanks a lot! I want to be sure:

_This is for you [informal, singular] > Bu senin için._
_This is for you [formal, singular] > Bu sizin için._

Is this correct?


----------



## Black4blue

Pitt said:


> Thanks a lot! I want to be sure:
> 
> _This is for you [informal, singular] > Bu senin için._
> _This is for you [formal, singular] > Bu sizin için._
> 
> Is this correct?


 
Yes.


----------



## Pitt

Teşekkürler ederim.


----------



## er targyn

Is it possible to say: Bu siz için?


----------



## macrotis

er targyn said:


> Is it possible to say: Bu siz için?



Nope. _Benim, senin, onun, bizim, sizin_ için, but *onlar *için (not *_onların_). I don't know why.


----------



## AlfonsoCuaron

er targyn said:


> Is it possible to say: Bu siz için?



No it is not. You have to use "sizin"


----------

